# Talking Rock Creek \ PIC HEAVY!!!!



## amicablerogue (May 16, 2011)

We did it at the end of April. Myself, my son, and my Brother-in-law. The water was a little high but the fishing was good and a lot of fun. 20 miles total with camping for one night.

The class II rapids were fun and long. The class III was a short spill and a little harrowing in a canoe.

We will definitely do it again!


----------



## secondseason (May 16, 2011)

That is my old stomping grounds, the cave is at Cedar Cliff.  I've been in that cave several times.  Great pictures thank you for sharing.


----------



## amicablerogue (May 16, 2011)

It looks like they have vacation homes all down the creek now. It was hard to find a camping spot. My brother-in-law said they weren't there 5 yrs ago.


----------



## aznflycaster (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for posting, that is one awesome looking trip there.


----------



## ZachYak (May 16, 2011)

That looks like an awesome trip! I'm sure your son will remember that one for a long long time!


----------



## jp94 (May 16, 2011)

Great pics! Looks like a great trip. Where was your take out point?


----------



## Tightliner (May 23, 2011)

secondseason said:


> That is my old stomping grounds, the cave is at Cedar Cliff.  I've been in that cave several times.  Great pictures thank you for sharing.



You must have grown up near me. I cut my teeth on rock climbing at Cedar Bluff. Drove in at Maple Grove, wondering if you can still get in other than by canoe? 

Later.............................


----------



## amicablerogue (May 26, 2011)

Take out was at the end of the creek. Start of Carters rereg. Not sure of the street name.


----------



## Pavy (May 26, 2011)

Fantastic looking trip...memories for a lifetime.


----------



## chewy32 (Mar 4, 2014)

I found this thread on google and had to bring it back up. Heck yea i grew up down there my dad has owned about 8 acres down there for probably 30 yrs and all my life. Theres like 8 or 10 families that have alwayse camped down there. We've been camping down there since i was like 8 mo old my mom said started in tents then every one got campers and they all washed away in the big flood a couple yr ago now theres 5 cabins and a few campers. But ever since iv been we've never had electricity and when my dad passes and i inherit it will stay that way. They rich city leaf lookers that have bought property all up and down with million dollar cabins and direct tv bla bla bla that aint camping get out there and enjoy the fresh air.


----------

